# Runescape problem



## garra lim (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: big runescape problem helppp*

when i go runescape. it say Failed to Connect













Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at runescape.com.







Though the site seems valid, the browser was unable to establish a connection.

* Could the site be temporarily unavailable? Try again later.
* Are you unable to browse other sites? Check the computer's network connection.
* Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy? Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.


----------



## mach1 (Feb 9, 2009)

you cant connect to the game? or the website.

Try Start-> Run -> CMD

type

ping Runescape.com

copy the ip, and allow it through any firewalls you have/ router.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

try playing the game on a different browser.. like internet explorer.. 
my sister plays the game fine and we use Google Chrome.


----------



## garra lim (Feb 12, 2009)

i have tried to ping the runescape. it say This webpage is not available.


----------



## garra lim (Feb 12, 2009)

when i try again it say Oops! This link appears broken on google chrome.


----------



## garra lim (Feb 12, 2009)

beside runescape, i also cant go darkorbit website too. but i can go other web like gameknot, other then that.


----------



## mach1 (Feb 9, 2009)

you wouldn't of happened to be.. Banned from these websites or the game? if you really go against thier rules. the can IP ban you from thier servers. I am not sure if this includes the website.

you can.. try reseting your IP.

again,

Start->Run-> CMD-> 

type

ipconfig /flushdns *Press enter *
ipconfig /release *Press enter *
ipconfig /renew *Press enter *


this is a way of well.. getting around an ip block. works for some servers. or in some cases. your router will reset your ip if it is turned off for around 10 minutes.


----------



## garra lim (Feb 12, 2009)

i never against the rule such as using cheat.. the thing is when i close runescape.. the start bar there hang cannot click. when i open two account.. the desktop and the start bar cannot click or use.. so have to restart computer.. when i go runescape again it say error


----------



## mach1 (Feb 9, 2009)

hmmm. soo it does let you play the game? just you hae problems when exiting?

try updates Java, everyone seems to offer this as a solution. Anything is worth a try.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Runescape is bad if you don't exit it the right way. I would also try deleteing the cookies of all the browsers and see if that helps.


----------



## Play2Often (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks bro this one work, i actually updated my java, and followed your intructions, but they still keep booting me out of the game, for some reason.




mach1 said:


> you wouldn't of happened to be.. Banned from these websites or the game? if you really go against thier rules. the can IP ban you from thier servers. I am not sure if this includes the website.
> 
> you can.. try reseting your IP.
> 
> ...


----------

